# How to boost an infrared signal



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi!
I've installed a new remote control extender so that I can control the tivo (and a couple of other devices) from different rooms (using a Marmitek xs).
Thing is, I want to put the infrared blaster across the room from the tivo (mostly so it's neatly hidden away but also so it receives the RF from the IR receiver reliably). Unfortunately, the ir emitter isn't powerful enough to reach the tivo (it only works up to about 4m in a straight line to the tivo).
I've been struggling to find a neat solution. So far, have tried using silver foil and lenses to focus the ir and replacing the IR LEDs with brighter ones. What would be really neat is if someone makes an extra bright (powered) "IR booster" that will plug into the back of the Marmitek (where you would usually plug in an IR "eye"). I did come across a simple circuit diagram to make such a thing a few days ago, but I can't find it anymore, otherwise I'd give that a go.
Does anyone here have any suggestions about a product that would boost the IR, or know enough electronics to tell me how to achieve it - my soldering is ok and I've got a suitable box!
Loz


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

How about this? May not be a particularly elegant solution, but the author claims that the emitter has a range of 5 metres.

http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Interface/irext.htm


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks for that - I saw that one and wondered if I could mod it. Making the IR brighter would be easy, but I'd need also to adapt it so that instead of an IR detector, I could run it straight from the IR eye connection on my receiver. That's the bit I wouldn't know how to do! The receiver is receivng from 2 transmitters already installed in other rooms, so I'd like to adapt that rather than start again.


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

I had some problems with my remote extender and discovered that the receiver sensor on the Tivo was covered in dust. A clean made all the difference.

To get even better range I drilled a 1/4" hole in the covering lens. It's hardly noticeable from a couple of feet away and besides, I'll never sell any of mine so who cares.

To get the front face off just pull the bottom corners forward about 1/8" and slide the whole front face down.

I use a wireless extender system

http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-Remote-Control-Extender/dp/B000C1Z0HA


----------

